
Your car's computers might soon get malware protection - walterbell
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3053501/security/your-cars-computers-might-soon-get-malware-protection.html
======
dozzie
Your car's computer should not need malware protection in the first place. Why
the heck are totally irrelevant gadgets like GPS navigation and music player
plugged in to the same network as engine controller?

